# Sig Request from long term member1 :)



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Hey everyone. I'm looking for a new sig, with the 5 guys in from the pic below, and if possible in the sort of design from the UFC 100 poster (also below). Apart from that, all i want is my name on it, the backgorund/font is up to you guys.
If possible an avatar would be great to go with it.

I'm guessing people don't do it for credits, but i can offer 1,000,000 credits if it makes a difference lol. The sig would be massivly appreciated!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Interesting project.

Let me see if i can fit this in my next week's schedule.

Not promissing anything, but i will try.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Yea awesome, whenever you've got time buddy


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I'll give this a whirl too 


how about this:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Killstarz said:


> I'll give this a whirl too
> 
> 
> how about this:


That looks really really awesome.

I love the colours and the lighting.

I don't think i would do something better than that tbh. 
There isn't much to play with - a lot of renders on a small space like that...

Matt - use that sig. 

It's a WINNER! :thumb02:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

limba said:


> That looks really really awesome.
> 
> I love the colours and the lighting.
> 
> ...


Thanks Lim :thumb02:


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Killstarz said:


> I'll give this a whirl too
> 
> 
> how about this:


Yea thats awesome cheers. One tiny thing, could you make my name a tiny bit darker if possible. 

Don't suppose you could do a profile pic for me too - just the below pic of Machida with the same background as the sig you made for me. 









Would be awesome if you could, thanks again for the sig its great!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

yeah, no problem. I'll do it when i get to work on monday.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

here you go buddy:




















Now cross my palm with silver hahahaha! :thumb02:


----------

